# Problems with Natural Balance



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I really like the Natural Balance company and think the food is one of the best on the market. But the last few bags have been causing some issues.

Wilson and Molly eat the Sweet Potato and Fish kibble. 

This current bag looks and smells the same- but Molly and Wilson will sniff it and walk away. I took it back to the store and exchanged it for a new one- I made sure it had a different lot number, but they won't eat it. I know they are hungry, because they start licking their chops when they see me get their food out- they run over to their bowls sniff it, but won't eat it! Yesterday and this morning I hand fed them each piece- just to get them to eat. But every couple of pieces they would spit it out, sniff, it and then ask for a new piece. That makes me think something is wrong with it. 

The bag before this one- the kibble was so big Molly couldn't eat it. I had to snap each piece in half for her! 

When I sent an email asking about it, they gave me the normal "made from all natural ingredients, so it can vary in size and color" routine that they always say. 

I am very dissapointed, I wonder if some ingredients or the formula changed with all the recalls- which is weird because this food doesn't contain rice or wheat. Has anyone else been having issues? 

I think tonight I will stop and get the Wellness Sweet Potato and Fish and see how they like it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I had the same problem last year before the recalls. I think this will happen to any food. Sparkey was on NB for a long time I think. maybe a year. but all of a sudden he didn't like it and he would puke. I changed to IVD royal Canin potato and rabbit. he is getting tired of this one too but if I only add a little bit chicken he will eat it with no problems. finding the right food for these guys is so hard, first you have to find something they like and it works for them and then you can't even trust any dog food now







but I would listen to wilson and Molly. they know something we don't


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I really like the Natural Balance company and think the food is one of the best on the market. But the last few bags have been causing some issues.
> 
> Wilson and Molly eat the Sweet Potato and Fish kibble.
> 
> ...


Oh God, Deanna, I've had the same problems. Once when I bought a new bag of food, same kind, it was SO different that Ollie got mushy poops after he ate it--I mean it looked COMPLETELY different. I was stumped. When I called about it I got the same spiel about the all natural ingredients. Well, it shouldn't be giving Ollie the poops! This was prior to all the food recalls.

And did you see my post a few weeks back on how in the latest bag I got there was pieces of cat food in it! I even posted a pic of the cat food. There was about 20 or so pieces in the entire bag. I called about that and the dope on the phone first tried to tell me that it was the same kibble, just got "misshaped"--LOL! If you look at the pic it is OBVIOUSLY cat food. I laughed at the guy and basically told him he was full of it and I wanted an answer. He put me on hold, came back and laughingly told me he solved the mystery--that the dog food was processed on the same equipement AFTER the cat food so so pieces of cat food got mixed in. WTF?? I told him I was extremely disappointed in the quality control that was going on there.

Coincidentally, Ollie is almost out of NB right now. I had bought him a bag of Solid Gold wee bits and the kibble is way too small but I was mixing it in the NB. I don't know if I should get Ollie another bag of NB today or not. I just don't know....I'm just as stumped as you are. Ollie doesn't care for the sweet potato and fish so if I can find another good brand that is duck & potato at Petco today maybe I'll get that instead.....


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am glad to know I am not crazy! 

I guess I will go to Pet Planet tonight and try to pick out some new food for them. They have a lot of allergy formulas there, and hopefully I can get a sample bag or two of different things and try them out. I don't like to switch their food- but they aren't eating it and I know they are hungry.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Deanna, I had problems with NB too. I was feeding Boo & Hannah the NB reduced calorie formula. About 2 weeks into a 17 lb bag, they both, especially Boo, began to snub their noses at it. Hannah had some vomiting episodes & Boo would mope around like he didn't feel well & gag on an empty stomach. I e-mailed the co. but got no response. I stopped feeding it to them & fed them the last half of a bag of NB Duck & Potato formula. Then I just switched to another brand altogether Sun. I didn't change gradually, I just switched them straight on to it.They both seem fine now. I have a terrible time finding a good brand of reduced calorie dogfood that I don't have to order & have shipped. I was going to try the Blue Buffalo reduced but it contained Rice Protein Concentrate & so I passed on it. I still don't know if it was the NB making them sick or something else, but they both got better when I stopped feeding it to them.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I quit feeding NB when Bella's old bag of Duck and Potato was finished. I had been thinking of switching since the recall started but camfan's (I apologize I can't remember real names







) cat food (in the dog food) post was the last straw for me. Bella finished the old bag without incident but I didn't purchase a new one. I swtiched her to Solid Gold Wee Bits and she loves it. The kibble is crazy small but she really likes it and she gets a CET chew everyday for her teeth anyway. I think I would trust Wilson and Molly's instincts, since its both of them shunning the food. Even if Natural Balance is still a good food (who knows anymore) if they won't eat it is no good to you. That's what I had to tell myself when Bella wouldn't eat the Merrick i wanted her to, no matter how great it is for us it just didn't work. Harley loves it though, Yay Harley!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you all for validating my instincts! Its nice having a group to bounce ideas off of, and who have gone through the same things.









I spoke to one of my co-workers who is an animal lover, he rescues and fosters St Bernards! He uses a locally made food called Orijen. They are made by Champion Pet Foods- which also makes Acana. Anyway-- this food looks excellent, one thing I like is it uses all locally grown food! . 

The ingredients look excellent. The only thing I am worried about is the egg. I know a lot of dogs have issues with eggs, but I have never tested to see if Wilson is allergic to it or not. 

I will pick some up tonight, as well as any other that looks good. Hopefully tonight my guys will be eating again!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

With Orijen food I would be more concerned with the chicken meal and turkey meal. Meal means processed and dried at a rendering plant. This is supposed to be where the worst stuff shows up. Information obtained from Scared Poopless and another source called Food to Die For.

Otherwise it looks good.



Tina


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I ended up getting another bag of NB duck and potato. We'll see what the contents holds when I open it tomorrow!! 

I was already at Petco and didn't see anything else that impressed me (food, that is). They offer very little "high end" foods and NB is the only allergy formula brand there. Next time I guess I'll go to a store that I know has a wide selection of high-end, organic foods and look for another allergy formula. I like the allergy formulas a lot--one protein and one carb I think is a great idea. Keeps it simple, Ollie's digestion does well on it. No tear stains whatsoever (don't know if that has anything to do with it) If anyone else knows of any good allergy brands, let me know


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

We've been using the veg formula for a couple years now. Sometimes, the kibble is very dark and sometimes it is light. They both prefer it when it's light, but willingly eat the dark as well. Last four bags were dark and I think they got used to that because this bag we just got recently has light kibble and they were pretty suspicious until they finally took a bit and realized that it was still their kibble.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OK-- so I went to Pet Planet yesterday. I talked to the girl and we discussed some of the options. I came home with about 10 sample packs. I will give them a few bits of one a day and try to make a decision. Molly LOVED the one we tried yesterday, she kept begging for more and more of it. Wilson-- for the first half hour he would take one from my hand, and then spit out. He did end up eating about 5 or 6 pieces. 

This morning Molly wouldn't eat her breakfast- she was looking at the packages of samples on the counter and barking at them. So I ended up giving her more of the one from yesterday. I am not worried about Molly- she loves food, and has never shown any signs of any allergies or sensitive tummy. 

This morning, Wilson wouldn't eat his breakfast unless I hand fed him.









I will give them each a few more pieces tonight, and if no reaction by tomorrow I will wait a day and then try a different one. 

I hate picking a new food.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I hate picking new food too







makes me nutty.
I went to Petco today just to see if they carry Solid Gold and they do...every flavor EXCEPT the one Bella is eating. Grrrr....I politely asked the cashier if she knows why they don't carry the Wee Bits formula and she said, "well, we carry the other kinds..." -didn't answer my question at all. I thought about trying one of the others when the wee bits runs out so I don't have to pay shipping, but its just not worth it. I decided against it since Bella has normal consistency poop at last and I don't want to switch her again.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

The only problem I've had with NB is.....

I gave him too much one time and it gave him gas and made him bloated. 

I give him 1/2 cup AM and 1/2 cup PM. One evening, he ate all of it and acted like he wanted more, so I gave it to him. He ate that too, plus again the next morning. Later that day he was bloated and acting strange.

I took him to the vet and the vet said it was gas caused from his food. He said NB is a very good food and they don't require a lot to get their nutrition from it. The excess food just gave him gas. He farted a few times and was fine.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I hate picking new food too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got solid gold wee bits at Petco...maybe they were just out of it at yours? Our Petco just started carrying the Solid Gold brand. That one and NB and maybe 2 or so others seem to be the only decent foods that Petco carries......


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=378951
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping that was the case, but there wasn't any wee bits tags on the shelf. I remember a few years ago wanting to try it and they didn't have it then either. I can't get an answer from them why they don't carry it, maybe I should ask to talk to the manager, i'm sure the checkers just don't know. They even have the newest one, the Barking at the Moon one (pretty blue glittery bag by the way, lol, very cute) but not the wee bits. What do they have against it? It's bag is just as pretty, lol.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I stopped using NB when they had the recall on the venison & brown rice and the Lamb canned formula, I was so disappointed because both boys were eating it.
I am now going to try Merrick along with some Castor & Pollux Organix, their canned Turkey, Chicken and whole brown rice smells good enough to eat myself but the transition is slow for some reason with the boys








The Merrick finally arrived late yesterday and I am yet to offer it to the boys, I am praying they will accept it because I am now at my wits end as to what commercial food they are actually going to eat without a problem. I got the Meddeterranian Lamb in the Merrick because both boys like lamb, let's hope they eat it


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I quit feeding NB when Bella's old bag of Duck and Potato was finished. I had been thinking of switching since the recall started but camfan's (I apologize I can't remember real names
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I had been feeding Zoe a made up homemade food while she was on her meds but have been trying to introduce kibble back into her diet now that she has finished them. I had been feeding her NB Fish & Sweet Potato, but wanted to switch due to the Venison & Brown Rice recall. I have been mixing Merrick kibble into her homemade food but she has had such a huge increase in both frequency & amount of poop. She was at the vets yesterday for yet another blood draw & my vet said that is telling her that her body is not using the kibble. I know it is supposed to be a really great food, but apparantly Zoe's body is not using it the way it should. So I am now going to try Solid Gold tonight to see if there is a difference.</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Crystal's post just reminded me-- t this last bag of NB food has made Wilson and Molly poop more! Wilson has always been a 2x a day pooper, now he is pooping 3x a day. Molly usually poops 3x a day, and now she is pooping 5x a day. Something is really wrong with the NB food. 


UGG I HAVE to find a new food they will both eat.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick is on NB Duck and Potato, and he doesn't seem to care about the variations. However, he keeps getting these odd white stringy things in his poop - they look like when he has snuck a piece of rawhide. I know he doesn't get rawhides anymore, and I've searched high and low, and the stuff is fibrous and looks supiciously like potato. I had him checked for parasites and he was clean. I'm wondering if it's something in his food.

Otherwise his poops are excellent in texture and quantity. I don't like the look of the strings though. I'm going to spend an hour in the pet food aisle reading labels today, I know it. :-( I HATE our Petco here, bunch of jerks who can't speak english, STILL have recalled food on their shelves, and cut him in three places the one time he went there for a groom, and probably gave him a staph infection. I don't want to ever buy from them again, so I need to find something that one of the little mom&pop shops carry.... or start ordering online....


----------

